
Linear-Log Bucketing: Fast, Versatile, Simple - luu
http://pvk.ca/Blog/2015/06/27/linear-log-bucketing-fast-versatile-simple/
======
pacaro
I wish that I knew the name, but this reminds me of the banknote sequence 1 2
5 10 20 50 100 ...

~~~
rw
Hyperinflation sequence for banknotes:

[http://oeis.org/A051109](http://oeis.org/A051109)

------
to3m
This sounds like what the TLSF allocator does:
[http://www.gii.upv.es/tlsf/main/docs](http://www.gii.upv.es/tlsf/main/docs)

------
jibsen
Is it just me, or are the bin sizes listed from jemalloc (assuming 150 should
be 160, and 182 be 192) not dividing each power-of-2 range linearly?

16, 32, 48, 64, 80, 96, 128, 160, 192, 256, 320, 384, …

It looks like, from 64 and up, each power-of-2 range is divided into two
quarter ranges and one half range.

~~~
pkhuong
That's just bad mental arithmetic on my part. Fixed!

~~~
hyperpape
I think you now subbed 102 for 192 "128, 160, 102, 224". Sorry to nitpick, but
I stared at that for longer than I'd really like to admit before thinking it
was a typo.

~~~
pkhuong
Fixed, thank you!

------
bluejekyll
I believe memcached uses a similar algorithm for storing objects in its heap
space. It's a nice way to strike a balance between waste and speed.

